# New Brunswick - ISO Salt/Sand Spreader



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Was looking at a "Demo" at local dealer. Found out someone bought it and returned it after 3 months as they did not like it.

So I'm checking here before I buy one. 

I have messaged a couple on the site with no reply yet. 

Looking for tailgate spreader 

Closer to Maine the better 
I'm in New Brunswick but can travel 

Ontario/Quebec would work as well 

Let me know what you have 
Pictures 
Price 
Location
Any issues or repairs done.


----------

